

High-Frequency Traders Face Speed Limit on Deals - rrrrtttt
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-22342770

======
rrrrtttt
This is a plan by an FX exchange to discretize time and to fill orders in
random order. This has been previously criticized on HN here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3855610>. We'll see how it goes.

